# Nice and Clean



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Washed and Waxed


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice job mate!


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

stigg said:


> Nice job mate!


Cheers


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine needed doing today - looks like you had better weather than we had (mine STILL needs doing!)


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks the dogs, Dave, nice one mate ! 8)

(Good sig too, mate :wink: )


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

dextter said:


> Looks the dogs, Dave, nice one mate ! 8)
> 
> (Good sig too, mate :wink: )


Thank you, took all day but was worth it


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Nice job mate, always thought black looked great once waxed


----------

